# Is it too hot to wear weaves and wigs in the summer?



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jun 3, 2010)

Just wondering your opinions


----------



## gabulldawg (Jun 3, 2010)

It's never too hot for a weave/wig.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 3, 2010)

Completely depends on you. Personally, I'm getting quality hair so that my daily cowashing doesn't affect my install.


----------



## LeftRightRepeat (Jun 3, 2010)

It's too hot and humid for me. I'm in Atl.

one night i was ready to rip the weave from my head...but I'm hot headed like that ..


----------



## DirtyJerzeyGirly (Jun 3, 2010)

For me, yes. Esp. those long wigs/weaves. Makes my neck sweat.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm in florida. It's hot, but it ain't that bad. And my wig has a bang!


----------



## gabulldawg (Jun 3, 2010)

Catlady100 said:


> It's too hot and humid for me. I'm in Atl.
> 
> one night i was ready to rip the weave from my head...but I'm hot headed like that ..


 
I'm in Atl, too. I'm surprised that I can handle the heat with my half wig. One thing that I do is alternate regularly between wearing my real hair and my half wig.  Now I tried wearing a lace front and that was a bit too hot.  It had a bang, too. erplexed I will have to save that for the winter or something...


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 3, 2010)

Nope...........


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 3, 2010)

for me the half wig is great, the full wig is HOTTTT! the lace front that is off my neck isn't too bad. I can't handle full wig with bang or long wig. 

But the rest are okay.


----------



## YNOBE (Jun 3, 2010)

I live in Miami, it is super hot and humid one min, then its windy and pouring down with rain the next. So it all depends on my mood and the weather, but I usually just wear braids or keep my hair up during the summer.


----------



## Kneechay (Jun 3, 2010)

Girl, says who?? All weaves/wigs don't have to be long and hot. I live in Texas and weaves are my summer protective style.

Get yourself a bob weave like I do (or a wig)

















it was cut from a longer weave that was like 10/12 inches halfway through the 3 months


----------



## AlliCat (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm half-wigging it to BSL this summer. It can get hot under there but I can always take it off when I get home.

Maybe a little extra heat will help the growth spurt :scratchch:


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jun 3, 2010)

Ah, mixed responses here, thank you all for replying . I should have added a poll really; is there a way I can go back and do that? Otherwise nevermind.

I was thinking of getting a long thick straight style with a fringe (bangs), Nicki Minaj style:
http://blogs.bet.com/ontv/thedeal/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/nickiminaj1.jpg
Would that be OK, or should I save it for the autumn (fall)?


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 3, 2010)

CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> Ah, mixed responses here, thank you all for replying . I should have added a poll really; is there a way I can go back and do that? Otherwise nevermind.
> 
> I was thinking of getting a long thick straight style with a fringe (bangs), Nicki Minaj style:
> http://blogs.bet.com/ontv/thedeal/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/nickiminaj1.jpg
> Would that be OK, or should I save it for the autumn (fall)?


now THAT, i'd save for the winter.


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Jun 3, 2010)

I live in sweltering Miami and it's too hot for my real hair - short bob. When I look at women wearing wigs/weaves here I get hot LOL!


----------



## Kneechay (Jun 3, 2010)

CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> Ah, mixed responses here, thank you all for replying . I should have added a poll really; is there a way I can go back and do that? Otherwise nevermind.
> 
> I was thinking of getting a long thick straight style with a fringe (bangs), Nicki Minaj style:
> http://blogs.bet.com/ontv/thedeal/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/nickiminaj1.jpg
> Would that be OK, or should I save it for the autumn (fall)?



i always tell folks to go for what they want WHEN they want. The only time I was ridiculously hot in weave when I was shopping in the outdoor markets in Nigeria. If you get it installed well, you can put it up on a bun or ponytail if you get hot. I guess i'm just used to folks even in hot Texas wearing long weaves all year and not having a problem.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jun 3, 2010)

CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> Ah, mixed responses here, thank you all for replying . I should have added a poll really; is there a way I can go back and do that? Otherwise nevermind.
> 
> I was thinking of getting a long thick straight style with a fringe (bangs), Nicki Minaj style:
> http://blogs.bet.com/ontv/thedeal/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/nickiminaj1.jpg
> Would that be OK, or should I save it for the autumn (fall)?




I have a wig with a bang like that. My sis has a wig exactly like the one you posted. she just wore it to work.  I personally like wigs like that for summer. Winter to me is really windy and I don't like my bangs flying all over the place.


----------



## chasturner84 (Jun 3, 2010)

Nichi said:


> Girl, says who?? All weaves/wigs don't have to be long and hot. I live in Texas and weaves are my summer protective style.
> 
> Get yourself a bob weave/wig like I do.
> 
> ...


 
That bob is on point! I was looking for a bob to wear EXACTLY like that one. What type of hair did you begin with? Was it a sew in or a wig?


----------



## Kneechay (Jun 3, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> That bob is on point! I was looking for a bob to wear EXACTLY like that one. What type of hair did you begin with? Was it a sew in or a wig?




thanks!
its a sew in weave. i used sensationnel's goddess remi


----------



## Golden75 (Jun 3, 2010)

As long as the hair is not in your face, I think its fine.  I've had issues with the hair in the face thing with a weave. New at the hw thing, but primarily wear for work so there's a/c.  Thinking about a bob lace front. Nichi that cut is HOTTTTT!!! Got me thinking about some hair I got sitting at home.


----------



## kandake (Jun 3, 2010)

It depends on how you adapt to heat.  For me, there were plenty of days I was so hot I wanted to rip that half wig off my head.  So yes, on those days, it was too hot for a wig.


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jun 3, 2010)

So weaves and wigs wouldn't get too hot in the scalp or anything? Cos that's what I was mainly worried about to be honest.


----------



## kandake (Jun 3, 2010)

CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> So weaves and wigs wouldn't get too hot in the scalp or anything? Cos that's what I was mainly worried about to be honest.



For me yes.  My face and neck were fine.  It was my head that was so hot.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Jun 3, 2010)

Yes and No...It depends.

Weaves are great protective styles, and I love protective styles in summer because when i'm going to the beach and trips, I want to enjoy myself without having to wake up styling my hair etc...

I remember this thick wet and wavy hair I had one time in summer, it use to make my neck sweat,loland it would get tangled and frizzy on the back because of the sweat


----------



## Day Dreamer (Jun 3, 2010)

I had to take down my weave for this very reason. I was sweating like a pig'; inside the house, outside you name it i was sweating. The weave is gone  and I am much cooler and much happier. I find that kinky twists work better for me in summer. They are very light and very cute.


----------



## chavascandy (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't think that it is too hot. Just keep a banana clip to clip your hair up in those instants that the weather becomes to hot.


----------



## YNOBE (Jun 3, 2010)

ladylibra_30 said:


> *I live in sweltering Miami and it's too hot for my real hair - short bob. When I look at women wearing wigs/weaves here I get hot LOL*!


 
M.I.A. in da house!... I am feeling you on that girlie, I just saw this lady with a long thick lace front and she asked me if I had a pony-tail holder so she could put it up (sweat was drippin down her face)! LOL


----------



## miss stress (Jun 3, 2010)

nah its not too hot. One of my fave summer styles is a deep wave sew in


----------



## Liberianmami26 (Jun 3, 2010)

for me hell yeah i was dying to take out my weave and yes i did wash my hair in weave but i had that bad boy on for graduation and it was 80 degrees of pure hell outside in a cap and gown neva again. suprisingly the wigs arent that bad for me and plus i like complete access to my scalp so no more weaves for me.
i wore full wigs last summer and they were hot but not as hot as i think my weave was


----------



## IrisDaVirus (Jun 3, 2010)

If you're not a person prone who has a scalp that sweats real bad, then I say go for it.  Heck I see some of the prettiest wigs and weaves in the summertime.


----------



## Desarae (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't know if its too hot or not, but I'm weaved up right now and I do feel a bit hotter than usual...nothing I can't handle though


----------



## cmbodley (Jun 3, 2010)

I live in Florida when I wore them I never had a problem I work indoors & rarely outside just a few mins.


----------



## mscocoface (Jun 3, 2010)

Depends on the person.

This summer will be the first summer I go without any additional hair on my head.  It has been years since I have done this.

I am having a serious mental adjustment with this one.  At the very least I would put in extensions to give me twists some length to be on top of my head but this year my hair is long enough not to use extension hair.  WoooHooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## carolinetwin (Jun 3, 2010)

Nichi said:


> Girl, says who?? All weaves/wigs don't have to be long and hot. I live in Texas and weaves are my summer protective style.
> 
> Get yourself a bob weave/wig like I do.
> 
> ...



I love this cut, which wig is this?


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jun 3, 2010)

carolinetwin said:


> I love this cut, which wig is this?




It's a weave. She cut it from the bottom pic's length to the bob.


----------



## Kneechay (Jun 3, 2010)

carolinetwin said:


> I love this cut, which wig is this?



lol, thanks. it's not a wig, it's a sew in with remy hair. you can get a sew in with short weave for a bob.


----------



## MizzBrit (Jun 3, 2010)

i live in florida and i have been wearing new born free kelly(a thick kinky long halfwig) and it actually isnt that bad to me..maybe ive adapted to the heat.


----------



## bellesocialite (Jun 3, 2010)

For me, yes and no. From the weather of this past week, I'm skipping wigs that are long and thick and opting for shorter hair. I just finished my first stocking cap weave today and used shorter hair to make it. Also, wigs with those vents help get some air to my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 3, 2010)

Chile, I am wigging it too! 

I hope to be able to stay in this "Thang" All Summer.:burning:

Trust:  It's the First thang I snatch off soon as I hit Da' Do'

I have a Medium and a Super Short Boy Cut one.  What has helped me is the Netted Wig Cap and Plenty of Moisturizer.


----------



## shadylane21 (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey ladies!! I just had to post because yesterday I went to work with my hair cornrowed with a weave on top then I had the nerve to put a lace front on top of that! I have a video on it, but don't want to post to many links lol! Anywho I live in az and it is hot as you know what and as I type I am taking out my weave and about to put on my lace front! Sooooo no it's never to hot for weave or wigs!


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't think so! I wore a big curly one all last summer and I wasn't hot! I plan on wearing it again for the rest of the month


----------



## JaszyFaye (Jun 3, 2010)

It just depends on the person.I live in Texas, currently it's 93% humidity, and sometimes I can take it but other times I just want to cut the weave out because I sweat super bad.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Jun 3, 2010)

nope. been wearing em for a good month now.


----------



## Lady S (Jun 3, 2010)

Depends on how much you're outside, what length it is, etc.  When I knew I was going to be outside a lot, I'd wear a short wig.  If I knew I was going to be indoors a lot, I wore my curly shoulder length wig.


----------



## Ms Lala (Jun 3, 2010)

I live in the Dallas area and I wore wigs last summer.  I like half wigs.  My natural hair is hot when loose so it doesn't feel much different when I braid it and wear a half wig.


----------



## tnorenberg (Jun 3, 2010)

Yes!!!, a wig is one thing, a weave is another. I'd rather have a weave in if it were me in the middle of the summer.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Jun 3, 2010)

CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> Ah, mixed responses here, thank you all for replying . I should have added a poll really; is there a way I can go back and do that? Otherwise nevermind.
> 
> I was thinking of getting a long thick straight style with a fringe (bangs), Nicki Minaj style:
> http://blogs.bet.com/ontv/thedeal/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/nickiminaj1.jpg
> Would that be OK, or should I save it for the autumn (fall)?


 
The only thing about the long weave with the bangs is that my forehead will sweat for no reason with just a little heat...I used to have a physical labor job and I had a 14 inch Nicki Minaj weave and baby I used to go to the restroom every 15 minutes to lift those bangs up and wipe the sweat off my forehead, nowhere else was sweating and nobody knew I was sweating under those bangs but me...and I had that hairstyle in November lmaooo, so I know it would be tragic in July!

If youre not a hot natured person go for it...and Nichi was right, in Texas ladies wear 18 inch weaves yearround (temps are about 105 literally, with the thickest air you ever breathed), and it appears to me that they get longer weaves in the summer, because it looks cute with the season's skimpier clothes lol...I have a special outdoor event in August and Im getting weaved up for it because I cant depend on my hair to behave in the elements lol.


----------



## Ozma (Jun 3, 2010)

I wish I could keep my hair in braids under a wig for the summer, but I sweat too much from my head.


----------



## cgolden (Jun 3, 2010)

yes! @ least 4 me...  my hair is to thick to ne stuck to my scalp and covered in the heat. even fros can be too hot because no breeze can reach my scalp


----------



## BlackDiamond21 (Jun 4, 2010)

I think it is a personal preference.

I can't stand to be hot (it gets ugly when I am), so I already know that my wigs are strictly for the winter !


----------



## GreenD (Jun 4, 2010)

This is going on my second summer wearing wigs, and I got a cute chin length bob that I'm wearing since it's hot. I couldn't do that stuff on my neck again.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Jun 4, 2010)

^^^is it a halfie?? and if so from where and name plz??


----------



## ms.blue (Jun 4, 2010)

I wore weaves over the summers and it was killa.  I prefer wigs b/c I can take it off at the end of day.


----------



## NuBraveHeart (Jun 4, 2010)

nope.  rockin a short weave for protective styling now.  you don't always have to go for 12 - 18 inches.  i got a 10 short.


----------



## Eluv (Jun 4, 2010)

OMG after not wearing a wig an over a year, I decided I was going to wear one for the next 3 weeks. So Wednesday I wore my wig to work followed by an hour of Cardio at the gym.  It was already hot and working out with a wig on just made matters worse.  I couldn't take it anymore; I snatched the wig off in the car before leaving the gym.  I can’t do it. It's too hot in Florida right now.


----------



## SummerSolstice (Jun 6, 2010)

i just need it OFF my face.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 6, 2010)

I have a Super Short Boy Cut I am planning to rock as the Temp inches towards 90 degrees.  

I have my Arsenal of Creamy Moisturizers Handy And my netted wig-cap so I think I'm good for the rest of the summer.  

I was thinking about picking up a bottle of _TW Bodifying Mist_ (I feel I may need a little spritz under there too, as the temperature continues to race) 

Now, I just got to figure out how to rock this little short wig.

*Looks for Huge Silver Hoops*


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Jun 6, 2010)

JaszyFaye said:


> It just depends on the person.I live in Texas, currently it's 93% humidity, and sometimes I can take it but other times I just want to cut the weave out because I sweat super bad.


 
Thanks for this JF! I'm getting ready to move there this summer and was wondering if wearing a wig would even be worth it.


----------



## discodumpling (Jun 6, 2010)

Hell yeah...but it's too hot to wear wigs & weaves in the winter for me. My scalp sweats PROFUSELY year round.....I have this thing about feeling AIR on my scalp, i've got to have it!


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Jun 6, 2010)

*Wigs are not too hot for me in the summer-weekends I'm wigless. My hair is twisted or cornrowed beneath the wig cap..actually cooling as the air blows through it all. Wisping wig hair does bothers my face in warmer weather so I wear shorter wigs .*


----------



## Tiye (Jun 6, 2010)

Eluv said:


> OMG after not wearing a wig an over a year, I decided I was going to wear one for the next 3 weeks. So Wednesday I wore my wig to work followed by an hour of Cardio at the gym.  It was already hot and working out with a wig on just made matters worse.  I couldn't take it anymore; I snatched the wig off in the car before leaving the gym.  I can’t do it. It's too hot in Florida right now.



I'm gonna see if I can have some fun with some wigs this summer. I'm used to living with my own big, hot, hair that I'll be cutting back anyway so I don't think it will make too much of a difference. I'll just have more style options. Keep in mind women wear wigs and weaves in places where they don't even have winters - i.e. Africa and the Caribbean so it can be done. I must say Youtube is great for the wig industry - now they're reeling in ppl like me who were never even interested before. smh. I wouldn't work out in a wig though. Take it off and put on a scarf if you're working out in public.


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Jun 6, 2010)

Nope...I've been wearing the Mommy wig....yes these were taken on the same day....i eat too much lol


----------



## Aireen (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow, I don't know how you ladies that wear wigs and weaves do because for me it's even too hot to leave my own hair down and it's only APL. Kudos to y'all.


----------



## PlatinumBronze (Jun 6, 2010)

I personally can not do it this summer.  It's extremely hot here in the boot this year.  I'm already having issues with my head sweating.


----------



## Eluv (Jun 6, 2010)

Tiye said:


> I'm gonna see if I can have some fun with some wigs this summer. I'm used to living with my own big, hot, hair that I'll be cutting back anyway so I don't think it will make too much of a difference. I'll just have more style options. Keep in mind women wear wigs and weaves in places where they don't even have winters - i.e. Africa and the Caribbean so it can be done. I must say Youtube is great for the wig industry - now they're reeling in ppl like me who were never even interested before. smh. *I wouldn't work out in a wig though. Take it off and put on a scarf if you're working out in public*.


 
You got that right, especially if you're not use to wearing them.  The funny thing is, I use to wear a wigs every day of the week and at the gym (trying to look cute around all those fine men).  Since I haven't been wearing them in so long, it's something that takes getting use too again, especially in the heat.


----------



## africanqueen456 (Jul 2, 2010)

Nichi said:


> Girl, says who?? All weaves/wigs don't have to be long and hot. I live in Texas and weaves are my summer protective style.
> 
> Get yourself a bob weave like I do (or a wig)
> 
> ...


 

How did you keep your hair from reverting in the heat??


----------



## merilusmims (Jul 2, 2010)

I live in orlando its hot as h*** over here like 95 but with humidity like a 100 i have a sew in keep it in ponytail while long and throughout trim and shorten into a cute short cut later on


----------



## silenttullip (Jul 2, 2010)

to me it's way to hot for wigs but I'm in Houston sooo... As for weaves I guess like a sew I think it's too hot for that too cause for me more heat means more sweat more sweat means more sebum and more sebum means more frequent washing, I've never had one but I've had the braiding weave I think braids or twist extensions rock in summer.


----------



## ronalisa (Jul 2, 2010)

This wig is good for summer.


----------



## aa9746 (Jul 2, 2010)

I wore wigs 24/7 last summer and doing it again this summer.  I like being able to get to my scalp for washing, conditioning, moisturizing, etc.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah, I've been sporting a Wig this Summer too.  I switched from my Satin Men's DuRag (Fall/Winter) to a Netted Wig Cap.

I douse my Hair with plenty of Moisture, a little spritz and I'm good to go in this heat.  Sometimes, I have to remember it's there.


----------



## Kneechay (Jul 3, 2010)

africanqueen456 said:


> How did you keep your hair from reverting in the heat??



lol, i stay indoors!

but really, sometimes it doesnt revert and sometimes it does. i use a heat protectant that promises to block humidity, try finding one that does. i use smooth n sleek n shine serum. when it does revert, i ponytail it.


----------



## CrissieD (Jul 3, 2010)

Distorted Barbie said:


> Nope...I've been wearing the Mommy wig....yes these were taken on the same day....i eat too much lol


 

I want that wig so bad I can tase it. If you don't mind my asking where did you get it and how much was it?


----------



## cmw45 (Jul 3, 2010)

As many of the ladies have said, it's a personal decision and it is up to you. I live in upstate NY and am natural (I had in a full head) and it was too hot for me with the weave and being as active as I am in the summer. I'm in kinky twist now and I LOVE them. I can't really see myself ever getting a weave again.


----------



## Yoshi3329 (Jul 3, 2010)

I was think of getting a of getting a weave/wig, but I thought, "it's too hot." 

But I think I will try that bob. I have one in mind. Thanks ladies.

Now, whether it will be in a weave or wig form, has yet to be decided.


----------



## Yoshi3329 (Jul 3, 2010)

This pretty much what I want. I  this bob!


----------



## africanqueen456 (Jul 3, 2010)

Thankx Nichi...Luv ur hair!


----------



## Kneechay (Jul 3, 2010)

aww thank you, AfricanQueen. I dont get extremely hot too often and the weave I have in my hair doesn't sweat or feel bulky enough to be too hot during our Texas summers


----------



## bride91501 (Jul 3, 2010)

Nichi said:


> Girl, says who?? All weaves/wigs don't have to be long and hot. I live in Texas and weaves are my summer protective style.
> 
> Get yourself a bob weave like I do (or a wig)
> 
> ...


----------



## ladysaraii (Jul 3, 2010)

I've started up wearing my wigs in the summer.  Doesnt really bother me.

Although I do look forward to wearing them in winter.  My head was nice and warm.


----------



## africanqueen456 (Jul 3, 2010)

@ Nichi What tribe are you from in Nigeria ?


----------



## kami11213 (Jul 3, 2010)

Nope, not for me... right now I'm wearing Wags NC w/ a closure and have no problems... I live in NY and just came back from JA and I was good...
Here's a couple of pics I just posted of the hair...

ETA: I'll be weaved up all summer...


----------



## pringe (Jul 3, 2010)

Personally for me yes. I sweat in my head something terrible and on a regular cool day I sweat if I have on a wig. If ur ok with it then wear it, its ur biz. Whatever works for u! 

Right now I have in crochet braids and I'm cool and comfortable with them.


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jul 3, 2010)

I have on a half wig right now, ready to go to a club with some friends. It's hot today, but I'm just gonna see how this goes. Thanks to everyone for replying


----------



## Kneechay (Jul 3, 2010)

africanqueen456 said:


> @ Nichi What tribe are you from in Nigeria ?



Igbo. You?


----------



## africanqueen456 (Jul 3, 2010)

Im not Nigerian...I just have a lot Nigerian friends...Im Ghanian


----------



## phynestone (Jul 5, 2010)

I wear weaves during the summer and winter. It's never too hot for one. I've never had a chin length bob, though. Maybe I'll try it one day.


----------



## pureebony (Jul 5, 2010)

I have a full head on, with a long fringe- i dont give two hoots what anyone else thinks unless its constructive. im all for friendly advice but not when its not asked.

I keep getting asked, are you not hot under all that hair....erh this piece is making my real hair grow so mind your own!!!

for real!


----------



## Nina_S (Jul 13, 2010)

ronalisa said:


> This wig is good for summer.



Ronalisa,

You look awful cute!  What wig is that you are wearing?


----------



## Nina_S (Jul 13, 2010)

kami11213 said:


> Nope, not for me... right now I'm wearing Wags NC w/ a closure and have no problems... I live in NY and just came back from JA and I was good...
> Here's a couple of pics I just posted of the hair...
> 
> ETA: I'll be weaved up all summer...



Kami,

You and your hair look great!  Congrats on the weightloss!

N~


----------



## Nina_S (Jul 13, 2010)

Distorted Barbie said:


> Nope...I've been wearing the Mommy wig....yes these were taken on the same day....i eat too much lol



Distorted Barbie,

The mommy wig looks good on you!  I "settled" for the It's A Wig Finger Roll but I think the mommy wig is longer in the back so I still may get it.  

**Nevermind my ashy eyeshadow**


----------



## Nina_S (Jul 13, 2010)

Nichi said:


> Girl, says who?? All weaves/wigs don't have to be long and hot. I live in Texas and weaves are my summer protective style.
> 
> Get yourself a bob weave like I do (or a wig)
> 
> ...



Niche, 

Your hair always looks great!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jul 13, 2010)

During the day, for me, yes. During the evening, when it's cooler, no.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jul 13, 2010)

If I live on a dry place and I want to wear a straight weave(my hair is natural) do you think I will be able to pull it off?


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jul 13, 2010)

bumping.....


----------



## fatimablush (Jul 14, 2010)

Today...i put up my wigs and am rocking my hair just like Bree's short hair style that was posted a couple months ago..I will pull out the wigs again when it is cool outside...

I was on my way to an interview and my hair sweated so bad...my air conditioning died... so you can imagine how i was feeling..Florida is no joke..


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jul 14, 2010)

i would think so, cuz i shole was tempted to buzz this twa off after feelin this MS heat today. good lawd it was hot! ♥


----------



## fivetimestwo (Jul 14, 2010)

For me it is! Lacefronts and 1/2 wigs were my protective style for the winter and spring but it has been in the upper 80s and 90s in Cleveland lately and I just can't do it. I get hot easily and it just feels like I have a hat on so I'm rocking my own hair for the summer. I wish I could tolerate my wigs though.


----------

